# What do you think of Phillipe Jordan as an opera conductor?



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

What do you think of *Phillipe Jordan* as an opera conductor? Have you heard any of his live perfomances?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I saw a Salome by him with the orchestra of the Royal Opera House and Nadia Michael on YouTube and I found it rather interesting. His Tannhäuser DVD however got negative reviews of his conducting.


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

i don't know him.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

*Almaviva
*
Thanks, I will watch it. I'm especcialy interested in his Strauss, because I hope to hear his Arabella next year, if I will have an oportunity to visit Europen Union. 
I think for me it will be the only oprotunity to hear Arabella sung by mostly German singers.

*slowjazzslowjazz*
Well, his a director of Paris opera now.

http://www.musicalcriticism.com/interviews/jordan-0208.shtml


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I recently borrowed these two DVDs from my library of Philippe Jordan conducting 
Busoni's enigmatic and fascinating "Doktor Faust" at the Zurich opera and Massenet's Werther at the Vienna State opera. I was quite impressed. He showed a real command of the music both technically and stylistically. He is the son of the late Swiss conductor Armin Jordan, who died I believe about five or so years ago while conducting a performance of 
Prokofiev's Love for Three Oranges in Switzerland, I forget which city. 
The younger Jordan is about to become music director of the Paris Opera, and has also conducted at the Met and all over Europe. His late father was a distinguished conductor, and the son seems to have inherited his father's gifts. I recommend the DVDs.
Doktor Faust is a rather strange opera, and perhaps an acquired taste, but do try it !


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for a great review, maybe I'll buy Busoni. Have never heard the opera before.

Wikipedia says, that Amin Jordan collapsed during conducting the opera in Basel, in died several days after in Zurich.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh yes, Moscow-Mahler, I forgot that the spectacular version of Busoni's Faust that I liked so much and very positively reviewed here...

http://www.talkclassical.com/11655-miscellaneous-opera-dvd-blu-3.html#post173018

... was conducted by Phillipe Jordan. That performance was amazing! Yes, do get it!


----------

